# Bounce



## cougr

What is the Greek word for bounce as in when you bounce a ball ?


----------



## brian

Well...
are you talking about the noun _bounce_?

You probably mean the verb, but do you mean the transitive or the intransitive one?

transitive: _I bounce the ball.
_intransitive: _The ball bounces._

I believe the translation will depend on the answers to these questions.


----------



## cougr

Transitve verb ,as in the following example : To bounce the ball whilst running is a bit more difficult .


----------



## brian

Ok, you'll have to wait for the Greeks to give you a real translation  but you should know that _to bounce _in that sentence is a verbal substantive/noun, meaning it is a noun formed from a verb (the infinitive), just like _Running/To run is fun_.

Modern Greek, however, does not have infinitive verb forms, so often you have to use an actual noun, e.g. _running _(the act of running) = _ο δρόμος._

So yeah, we'll see what the experts say about this sentence.


----------



## ireney

Hello there!

Definitely NOT one of my favorite verbs to translate. 
"Bounce"'s translation sort of hops around 
Bounce, as in "I bounce", is "χοροπηδώ" or "αναπηδώ".
I know that's not what you asked for (thanks Brian!) but I sort of wish that's what you had asked for 
The only verb I can think of for the transitive verb is "γκελάρω" which can be used for both transitive and intransitive.
So, for instance, your example sentence would be translated (changing the word order a bit to make it more flowing in Greek) as 

Είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο να γκελάρεις την μπάλα ενώ τρέχεις (να γκελάρει κανείς την μπάλα ενώ τρέχει).


----------



## orthophron

Hi! I think everybody (male) remembers the words of the sportscaster: ο τερματοφύλακας κάνει τα καθιερωμένα "γκελάκια"… the goalkeeper is bouncing the ball as usually, before kicking it (football rules may have changed though). "αναπηδώ" is intransitive, but you can say of course "κάνω την μπάλα να αναπηδήσει/αναπηδάει" (to make the ball bounce) if you wish to avoid that boring word (γκελάρω).


----------



## Vagabond

And a more idiomatic and perhaps local one, would be μπιστάω. As in, _είναι δύσκολο να μπιστάς την μπάλα τρέχοντας_. Not that I'd recommend it as a first option, though.


----------



## 5-0

Hi
This is probably too late, but if you are talking about basketball the correct translation of _bounce_ would be _σκάω - skao_.

_Το να *σκάς* την μπάλα οσο τρέχεις είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο_
_To na *skas* tin bala oso treheis ine ligo pio diskolo_


----------



## cougr

Better late than never as they say  5-0 . I'm aware of the word skaw and it's other meanings but have never come across it in this sense . Thanks .


----------



## 5-0

Glad I could help.


----------

